# My Lindberg '49 Ford Slot Car Conversion



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

This is my conversion (so far) of the 1/32nd scale Lindberg 1949 Ford Tudor Coupe model. It uses Monogram Slot Car Parts on a home built Evergreen Styrene frame and body pan.










The 1949 Ford with the body removed. All I need to do to finish the car is to enlarge the hole ahead of the front axel and add the front pick-ups. Once this is done, I can then paint it. It will be orange with black and white racing stripes and numbers.









Check out more here : http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...-in-High-River-Alberta-Canada/163876670301889


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Looks good so far!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad you like it! 

Here's a few more pictures. Next up, I'm going to paint it. 










After many hours (And many pains), I finally got the chassis finished! 

It uses the Monogram 9 tooth pinion gear and the 26 tooth crown gear. I broke the outer crown gear spacer trying to force the plastic gear on the knurled axel. 

All plastic pieces are Evergreen Styrene and the screws / metal parts are from an old stereo.










The underside of the car showing the magnet bar, gears and pickups.










The 1949 Ford after all the componients have been added. Now it's time for a paint job!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Scratch building the frame in styrene?!?!?! Wicked cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Can't wait to see it painted!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx! I was also working on Lindberg's 1936 Ford Convertable as well, but decided to swap the parts over and build the '49 instead. Too many headaches on the '36 for now.


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice job on the chassis!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX!

I sprayed on the Tremclad Orange paint last night. Experimented with some old Testor's race car decals from 40 years ago (They still worked!) on another painted model. Now I'm just waiting for paint to dry...and with the colder weather, it will take longer. 

I feel like buying another kit from Lindberg and trying it out. The 1930 Ford comes to mind. Would be awesome to run it with original tires.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Time for an update!










Here's the body, wearing it's second coat of Tremclad Orange paint. Yup! It's rust paint!










The car after my hand painted black and white stripe. The hardest part of this was finding center and then keepint the stripe width even on both sides.










The rear view.










And from the roof. The paint is Artist's One shot Enamel.










Some very old Testor's decals. These must be from the 1960's, although none of the manufacturers ever put dates on anything.










Floating the decal in warm water.










Hood decal. Note the transpercancy on the white decal film. There's two ways to fix that. #1 is to paint a white circle under the decal and #2 is to use an identical decal over the top. I went with #2 using a second decal sheet.










All three number decals on the car.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

A test run of parts fit before final glueing.

The next step will be glueing in the windows and painting the backs black and then adding the final chrome touches.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Man i'm gonna have to make a run down to the Big River soon:wave:

That's some nice work Trevor.
Rick


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Hornet! 

The real work will be in touching up the chrome bits!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Not quite finished yet, but I thought I'd post a picture of the car with the chrome details painted on. I will use some Bare Metal Foil for the long side spear on the side of the car.










Here's a "Trackside Photo" of the Ford as it makes it's laps around the spectators. The Red Ferrari tries to catch up.

After all this work, I'm not looking forward to racing this car. I can imagine that the guard rails and a few roll-overs will scratch all my paint job.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Trevor,what are your hours.If i bring down a couple HO Difalco's can i hook up to your track
Rick


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

My hours? They're getting an update.

This is what they're like now : 

Monday 9am - 11 pm (Rapid-Fire Game night)
Tuesday 11 am - 6pm
Wednesday 9am - 11 pm (Magic : The Gathering Game night)
Thursday 11 am - 11 pm (dungeons and Dragons Game night)
Friday 9am - 11 pm (Warhammer / Warhammer 40K Game night)
Saturday 9am (Sometimes 10 am) - 6 pm
Sunday - Closed.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Ford came out sweet!!! If that striping is hand painted, you have one steady hand and some kick @$$ paint!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX!

The paint (Black and White) is Artists One Shot designed for pinstriping.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well....Time to wrap this project up!










The car with a set of headlights and the glass installed.










Because the glass is clear, you can see the engine, wires and pick-ups through the windows. This doesn't look realistic so...










...I painted the back of the glass with flat black paint.










Now you can't see the internal working of the car.










The car with side marker lights added. Note that there is no chrome on the side trim.










After a bit of time, I finished applying Bare Metal Foil to the side trim. Now the car is compleat and ready to race!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Although the porportions are off in some places compaired to a real 1949 Ford, IMHO the little Lindberg kit captures the look and feel of the Ford quite well.










A shot from the rear. I had to break off the "Wrap Around" bumper guards from the rear bumper because on the test runs of the model, the rear bumper hit the guard rails and broke off. Removing the curve fixed the problem.










The spectators come out to take pictures of the racing Ford. 

Model Kit Fun Facts : 

The original kit was made by a company called Palmer back in the 1960's. Unlike the current Lindberg release, the Palmer kit included chrome parts. Also included was a decal sheet with sponsor logos and a set of black number 3's on white circles. I did not know this when I built my version of this kit. Somehow the number seemed "Natural" to me, like it SHOULD be there.

"Now me and Pops, we got this Flat Head Ford,
And you'd better pray before you climb aboard.
Eat my dust, I'm a drag strip wild man!" - Hellbound Hayride


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

*Great work!*

Beautiful car man, that turned out GREAT!!

FWIW those tremclad type enamels get rock hard, at which point it'll be difficult to scratch.......... but the process takes 1-3 years. If you can race gently til it's gathered a bit of dust that beautiful paint job will last a loooong time. 

good luck!


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow that came out nice!!!!!

Great job!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is lookin' great!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you guys for the kind words! 

The only challenge I am having with this car right now is keeping it on the track. I think I might have to add a little weight to it. 

Now I need another car! 

Yesterday I phoned Lindberg directly and bought their 1952 Chevy torpedo back. It will take a while to arrive here, from USA to Canada, but I'll get started on it as soon as it gets here.:wave:

If you guys like, you can join my Facebook page here : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Monst...-in-High-River-Alberta-Canada/163876670301889


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Impressive build all the way around!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Great looking car! Nice job!


----------



## frank9129 (Apr 2, 2007)

Now I have to knock the dust off my '49 Tudor Coupe box and get started.
You did a great job.
Frank (in Annapolis, alone)


----------



## misterpop (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice job..I built a similar 49 back in 67 and the grill always struck me as a bit flat for a US car with big chrome....Keep it up..Ian in UK.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone and thanX to Hank for posting this in the newsletter! (Although I would have posted a pic of the finished car!)

Last week, I ordered the 1952 Chevy Torpedo Back from Lindberg directly. When it arrives up here in Canada, I will build that one into a Slot Car to compete with the 1949 Ford. 

As a future thought, I think I will make proper slot car frame templates for the '52 Chevy as I convert it into a slot car, so if anyone wants to make their own slot car out of the Chev, I can sell them a little kit of my work on my Monster Hobbies web page...or something like that.


----------

